# [solved] Brauche Empfehlung für Webcam

## Sujao

Hi Leute,

nachdem meine Freundin für ein paar Monate im Ausland ist, brauche ich eine Webcam damit wir über Skyper o.ä. audiovisuell kommunizieren können.

Im englischen Teil des Forums habe ich gelesen, dass es zum Teil Probleme gibt und man bei manchen Modellen den Kernel patchen muss. Dazu hätte ich ehrlich gesagt keine Lust. Gibt es auch welche die out-of-the-box unterstützt werden? VGA-Auflösung reicht. Bildqualität und Lichtempfindlichkeit sollte auch stimmen.

Habt ihr Vorschläge?Last edited by Sujao on Tue Sep 22, 2009 8:14 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Jorgo

Bei mir läuft die Quickcam 9000 Pro von Logitech problemlos.

http://de.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Logitech_QuickCam_Pro_9000

http://linux-uvc.berlios.de/

Der Artikel ist vielleicht noch ganz aufschlussreich:

http://blog.gnist.org/article.php?story=Linux_and_LogitechQuickCamPro9000

----------

## Sujao

Danke, hab mir gerade die Logitech Webcam C500 bestellt. Hab zu der QuickCam Pro 9000 ein paar Reviews gelesen und das Mikro soll miserabel sein, außerdem war es mir auch zu teuer. Brauche keine hohen Auflösungen.

Hier noch ein paar Links die für Leser nützlich sein könnten:

http://connect.creativelabs.com/opensource/Lists/Webcams/AllItems.aspx

http://www.quickcamteam.net/devices

----------

